# Shifting help for a newbie



## Ballardbeau1 (Dec 8, 2004)

I posted a thread a few weeks ago about buying an auto vs a six-speed, as the first time I test drove the GTO, I thought the pedal effort was incredibly high, even more so that my 03 Corvette. Of course, the car I was trading in was an Acura TSX which can be shifted with your pinkie, and clutch depressed with your large toe, so I guess it was like comparing apples and oranges.

Anyhoo, I have never owned an automatic in my life and didn't think the GTO was a good place to start, so I got the 6. I bought the yellow; blacked out the windows and bought after-market chrome wheels. It looks awesome. The clutch effort did not seem nearly as difficult as I first imagined, and, while firm, only adds to the enjoyment of the car. I like the idea of having a powerful car that has to be "worked" a little to find its true performance potential; it helps develop our driving skills, which the Acura, although superbly built, did not. As one person sucinctly put it, "You drive the car, the car doesn't drive you."

Over all it is a wonderful car--fast, soild, great handling, comfortable and rare, which I love. That having been said, I DO think the Japanese sweat the small stuff a lot more, and there are several things about the car that could have been added or done better, but that's another post.

My biggest problem--shifting in to 2nd!! When the engine is off, it is a direct, very straight throw from 1st to 2nd. However, when I am on it, I fumble and stumble to find the 2nd gear, shifting and fiddling like a madman, until the Gremlins and Vegas of the world have blown me off. I completely lose my forward momentem and speed.

When I'm revving it high in first, what I do find works (sometimes) is let the idle fall off, pull the shifter to the neutral zone, pause, then pull the stick sharply to the left and down, and then it engages, but by that time, I am left behind by far lesser cars. What an embarrasement! Can you image the guy coming home from work bragging to his wife that his '96 Ford Taurus beat me at a light? Oh, the shame!!! 

I enjoy power shifting, going from 1st to 2nd without the revs falling off, but for the life of me I cannot instantly engage second. Now I have been manually shifting cars for 34 years, having never owned an automatic, and I have owned a BMW M3, a Mitsi VR4 twin turbo, an 03 Corvette, a Mitsi Eclipse Turbo, and several other high performance cars, so I know how to shift--but I cannot get this one right, and it's really detracting from my enjoyment of an otherwise wonderful car.

Any tips or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

I just got my goat 2 days ago, but have had no problems with this. 

I know with my 00' Corvette I could power-shift (without clutch for those :confused ) at 3500 rpm...as long as I kept the engine there you could shift right into the next gate with no resistance. Haven't tried on my goat yet.


----------



## tskatz (Sep 29, 2004)

*GM can replace it.*

I would go for a warranty replaced shifter. My 6 is smooth as well.


----------



## Vader953 (Nov 21, 2004)

I was the guy that told you the clutch wasn't that bad  

I have a little trouble sometimes too. I just make a "pull down motion with some tension towards the left". I'm curious, let me know if you don't get the hang of it in a couple weeks.

Taylor


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

I have had the same problem, when at a light and stopped I can shift from 1st to 2nd with ease, but when driving 80% of the time or more I have to force or fumble to find 2nd gear. I have had manuals before, but never had this problem. I do not see any recommendations as of yet on here, any one had this problem and a resolution?


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

Read your owners manual page 2-22, it explains the issue. If you have seen a 1 - 4 light come on you have to shift from first to 4th. It won't let you go to second. Its a fuel mileage thing according to the manual.

I just picked up my GTO today and noticed sometimes you can shift to second when going slow and low rpms and if go faster in first that light comes on, you can't shift to second. 

Don't really like that. Anyway to get get rid of it. I'll worry about my own fuel mileage


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

toyotatom said:


> Read your owners manual page 2-22, it explains the issue. If you have seen a 1 - 4 light come on you have to shift from first to 4th. It won't let you go to second. Its a fuel mileage thing according to the manual.
> 
> I just picked up my GTO today and noticed sometimes you can shift to second when going slow and low rpms and if go faster in first that light comes on, you can't shift to second.
> 
> Don't really like that. Anyway to get get rid of it. I'll worry about my own fuel mileage


This is called CAGS--Computer Aided Gear Selection. Be thankful you have it, otherwise you'd be paying that gas guzzler tax too. This has been put on every tremec 6-speed matched to an LSX engine that GM made, since the Fbodies (camaro, firebird). 

It kicks in if you are at less than 21% throttle or within a certain rpm range (can't remember what it is)...it's in your owner's manual and they talk about it on the CD that comes in the car.

Yes there is an easy fix...it's called a CAGS Eliminator or Skip Shift Eliminator...they cost from $20-30...you can get them at just about any aftermarket performance shop online. Simple plug in installation under the car (on tranny). GM made it easily defeatable withouth throwing up any codes for a reason...owners.


----------



## 04Goat (Dec 10, 2004)

I read that afterwards, doh! I have never had that before so it was new to me. I have seen the light come on, but not usually as my left arm impedes me from seening that part of the console.

Snafu you wrote "Be thankful you have it, otherwise you'd be paying that gas guzzler tax too", I did have to pay that and I have a m6.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

04Goat said:


> Snafu you wrote "Be thankful you have it, otherwise you'd be paying that gas guzzler tax too", I did have to pay that and I have a m6.


Then somebody messed up...you only have to pay for it on the A4's as they don't meet the same mpg ratings and thus incur the $1000 gas guzzler tax.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

My biggest problem--shifting in to 2nd!! When the engine is off, it is a direct, very straight throw from 1st to 2nd. However, when I am on it, I fumble and stumble to find the 2nd gear, shifting and fiddling like a madman, until the Gremlins and Vegas of the world have blown me off. I completely lose my forward momentem and speed.

My transmission(6-speed) failed in my 98 Vette, they put a new one in. It shifted so hard I could barely pull the shifter back. It does get better with miles, now mine shifts nice. I think these trannies take time to brake in.


----------

